# Materials Cut Sheet List



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone have a pic or something that shows a material cut list sheet for some standard cabinets for the floor and wall? I can probably do it manually, but I thought maybe a fellow LJ might have one already handy. I'll be building some wall/floor cabinets (face frame) for my garage soon.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

There are enoughl stylistic differences from one cabinetmaker's box to another's that I fear a cut list alone would not save you time in the long run.

For instance: Some build a separate toekick; others make it integral. Some bottom rails are 1 1/4 wide to accommodate a half inch overlap of a 4" toe kick. Some hang top and bottom rails through the full run, others butt them at a mid-run stile. Then you get into drawer sizes and layouts. Yeah.

Better to make your own drawing of a box, make those stylistic decisions, and build to your stile. Pun intended.

If you want to ask about basic dimensions and how I do the faceframes, I'd be glad to do that by PM.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

You make a good point there Lee. Didn't think about that really when I posted. I'll take a look at some different ones and see what I come up with 

Thanks again Lee,

Kevin


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Kevin,

If I can figure out how to put pictures into a response to your post I can upload several pictures of a base and upper cabinet.

Can anyone tell me how to put pictures in a response? I know how to put pictures in an original post, just not a response.

Thank you.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Don (DLCW),

You should be able to click the img button and browse to find the picture on your computer and then upload it (by clicking on the Insert this image button). Works for me, only problem is it initially inserts the code which begins !https… at the beginning of the post and then you have to cut and paste it where you really want it…










Bottom line, work for me, keep trying it should work for you too!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Herb!

Here are pictures of the cabinets and sample cut and parts lists I used for a standard upper and base cabinet.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

LJ at its best. Nuff sed!


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL Herb, didn't know what you were meaning there for a minute 

DLCW, actually that's what I was looking for. Just needing something like this for the cabinets in the garage. Props to DLCW for posting, I agree with Lee!!!

Much appreciated,

Kevin


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Kevin,

I use a program called eCabinets from Thermwood Corporation. The program is free and very powerful. It can do a lot of really neat things. It does have a learning curve and because it is totally parameter driving, there is no drag and drop anything. Everything I posted for you here is a result of screen shots from the eCabinets software.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Don. I will have to check that out and play around with it some.

Kevin


----------



## Jahness (Nov 1, 2010)

Kevin, have you looked at Cutlist Plus? It's very easy to use and has alot of features that can be tweeked to your liking.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Just took a look at cutlist plus also. That has pretty nifty features also.


----------

